# Frustrated....



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

This year sure seems odd to me, ive put on hundreds of miles scouting and it seems that the birds arent flying until right after dark even on the below freezing days, and the morning hunts all they are doing is jumping from water to water, ive never ran into this problem before just curious if anybody else is having this problem as well??


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cant say that I have. The geese have been pretty cooperative so far this season. I expect it to get a little tougher in the fairly near future though. Im in SE nodak. I would think we have more hunting pressure than you so that shouldnt be a factor.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Not at all during hunts. But I did see some geese in a pond at about 10 as i was scouting, was probly about 300 in a small pond. They are very unpredictable at the moment. Some days they leave around 7:30, some 9 and others around 10 in the morning. But never water to water. And at night, they seem to be leaving the fields right around 7:15pm.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

geese haven't been a problem..but have noticed the same as you with ducks. Went last night for a quick duck hunt. I shot my 5 but..got one early then shot four at 6:55. Two minutes before sundown. Was picking up and driving out and finally started seeing numbers of birds in the air after 7 which was pretty dark. Mallards don't seem to feed a whole lot in the morning over here...seem to just slough bump and have to try to find a field where they pass over. But yeah..little different so far.


----------



## onegun (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, im seeing the same thing. going from water to water. they bounce around not knowing where togo and feed. i noticed this getting worse when more birds showed up.i think it has todo with new birds into the area and the local birds are pressured. just what i see


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

From what I remember usually the second and third week of October the birds act really goofy and then they straighten out. What I have noticed is that all leave the roost at once, never feed in the same field twice, or go from water to water. Give it a week or so, they will become predictable.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've always noticed Geese feeding right at sun set when it gets cold. I was scouting last year and they would land at the time shooting would end and we never had a shot at hunting them in the evening. Ducks are always on their own schedule until more get in the area and then I think its just the fact the numbers are up that your hunting improves.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

The ducks where feeding better at night for us too.

We started hunting the transition sloughs they fly into in the mournings.

Easy mallard limits.


----------

